# Elbow Sword/******



## reelhappynation (Aug 31, 2015)

Sword fished all night Friday 8/28, caught one at 9:10pm and another at 3:30am. Bite was hot, not huge fish but good eating size. Following morning around 7:15am had a huge White knock a Ballyhoo on a blue and white duster out of the clip. Hit and run....Typical ******


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

How far out you go?


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## reelhappynation (Aug 31, 2015)

Keithcooking said:


> How far out you go?


We ran 61 miles south east out of Orange Beach


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! Can't trust ******


----------

